# Nov-28



## jigster60 (Nov 28, 2009)

2 pics from me and My buddy Kenny's trip today>>> When we fish together he always takes his boat and i take mine... He fishes way to fast for me so to save a good friendship thats how we do it  ...If one of us gets on the fish we call each other on a cell fone and talk about our pattern...Works good for us...I told him i wanted a pic of our Best LM today and our best smallie today.... In total we probably caught 40 between us several keeper fish and a few dinks mixed in....

https://s702.photobucket.com/albums/ww23/jigster60/2%20best%20on%20nov-28/


----------



## poolie (Nov 28, 2009)

Nice! Today was definitely the day to be on the water


----------



## fish devil (Nov 28, 2009)

:twisted: Is that a reservoir? water temps? Busy day for you guys. =D>


----------



## jigster60 (Nov 28, 2009)

Actually that is below the Dam on Ky lake... I took the pic in the lock where they lock Barges thru....That bridge ya see above my head is a railroad bridge... Pretty cool place down there and a ton of fish ....Ya never know what ya gonna catch...I have slow rolled spinnerbaits and had them stop dead still and set the hook and fish so big i can't even move it... Figure it was a giant catfish or hybrid bass they get over 40 pounds down there and the catfish get up too a 100 .... 
PS...water temp 52 to 55 ...Caught all my better fish on a LC pointer 78sp and 3/4oz short arm SB chartreuse blade....JIGGY


----------



## BassNBob (Nov 28, 2009)

Great look fish. WTG


----------

